# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  امسح ذنوبك هنا

## أناشيد المطر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

حسبتها بساعة التوقيت وطلعت 12 ثانية بالضبط 

لقد غفر الله لك بهاتين الكلمتين التي لم تستغرق منك سوى من بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الى آخر الدعاء سوى 12 ثانية

اتبخلون على انفسكم ب12 ثانية فقط ليغفر الله لكم ؟


فلقد رواها امامنا الباقر سلام الله عليه : (لقد غفر الله ( عز وجل) لرجل من أهل البادية بكلمتين دعا بهما أقصد نص الدعاء نفسه

المصدر:مفاتيح الجنان ص753


نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

*أحسنت الطرح.. بار كالله فيك* 
*وجزاك خيرا ..*

----------


## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت* 

*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تهتك العصم
الله يجزاك ألف خير

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أناشيد المطر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

حسبتها بساعة التوقيت وطلعت 12 ثانية بالضبط 

لقد غفر الله لك بهاتين الكلمتين التي لم تستغرق منك سوى من بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الى آخر الدعاء سوى 12 ثانية

اتبخلون على انفسكم ب12 ثانية فقط ليغفر الله لكم ؟


فلقد رواها امامنا الباقر سلام الله عليه : (لقد غفر الله ( عز وجل) لرجل من أهل البادية بكلمتين دعا بهما أقصد نص الدعاء نفسه

المصدر:مفاتيح الجنان ص753


نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## نور الهدى

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت ) 
اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## أسير الحرمان

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )
الله ييعطيك العافية 
والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## بعدني ......

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )


شكراً على الطرح

----------


## واحة العالم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

رحم الله والديك

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..
(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

كـــــرووزهـ

----------


## MOONY

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )
في ميزان اعمالك
تحياتي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## الى متى

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## لجين

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## زهرة الصباح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## عنيده

*اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

**
**يسلموو خيو ع المعلومه* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

الله يجعله في ميزان الاعمال..
مشكوررر.

----------


## حــــايــرة

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )
 مشكورة اختي وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

*يعطيك العااافيه*

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## ام البنين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت* 

*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت)


_الله هما تقبل مناء هاذا الدعاء_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

يعطيك العافية خيو
الله يجزيك خير 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت* 

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي راغب* 

*ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## LUCKY

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## همسات وله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت 

*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## MOONY

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

كرووزهـ

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد .. 
(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## fatemah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

كرووزهـ

----------


## ساره لولو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..


(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 


كرووزهـ

----------


## fatemah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ام البنين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )
الله يعطيك العافية 
والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

كرووزهـ

----------


## ام البنين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

*أحسنت الطرح.. بار كالله فيك* 
*وجزاك خيرا ..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## علي عبد الباري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )



اللهم عاملني بلطف ولا تعاملي بعدلك
مشكو رين على الطرح الرائع

----------


## fatemah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*
*بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك على ذا الطرح
**
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

*

----------


## همسات وله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت* 

*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت 

الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت 

الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

----------


## همسات وله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## ومضة امل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت) 

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..* 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..*

*(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

*أحسنت الطرح.. بار كالله فيك* 
*وجزاك خيرا ..*

----------


## ام البنين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

*أحسنت الطرح.. بار كالله فيك* 
*وجزاك خيرا ..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

*أحسنت الطرح.. بار كالله فيك* 
*وجزاك خيرا ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## fatemah

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت** )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت** )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت** )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

جزاك الله خير الجزاء... 
تحياتي...

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## fatemah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت** )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت** )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..* 
*(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت** )*

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )
__
_

----------


## لحن الخلود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت** )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )
*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

----------


## حوت البحرين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

جزاك الله خير الجزاء...

تحياتي...

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

جزاك الله خير الجزاء...

تحياتي...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة 
وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## شوق المحبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..* *
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد 
وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا ,,
وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )


سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات 
والمسلمين والمسلمات 
الأحياء منهم والأموات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..


(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )


جزاك الله خير الجزاء...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

----------


## amerah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )

----------


## Taka

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

----------


## كبرياء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..* 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..*

 
*(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

(اللهم وان تعذبني فأهل لذلك أنا وان تغفر لي فأهل لذلك أنت )
*

----------

